# Trek Madone 5.5 2010 cable rub



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

:cryin:My Trek Madone 2010 5.5 has cable rub due to the frames bad design the cable outer has rubbed oa groove about a quarter of an inch deep in the frame fork area , the frame is just 2 years old , is this covered by warranty , is it my fault its a crap design , must say absolutley not impressed possabley the worst bike I have ever owned for failures, I've had constant bottom bracket issues with this bike and now this


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

Quarter inch deep would be through the fork? I doubt it is warranty, as you have the responsibility as owner to be diligent about inspection. You haven't looked over your cable paths in 2 years? 
Please send your request to Trek or your Trek dealer.
Sorry to be a jerk, but any correspondence to Trek should include punctuation.
Good Luck!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

sounds like it's not bad design, but improper housing length. and you being completely oblivious to the fact it was happening...you bear the responsibility of keeping an eye on your bike.


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeh I guess I should have been more aware, Trek would not warranty but did offer 20% off new frame,I didn't want to have another Trek after this one so I bought somthing else and sold the Trek for little.I still believe the design is not good especially the bottom bracket .Much happier now that I've got rid of it


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

joker said:


> :cryin:My Trek Madone 2010 5.5 has cable rub due to the frames bad design the cable outer has rubbed oa groove about a quarter of an inch deep in the frame fork area , the frame is just 2 years old , is this covered by warranty , is it my fault its a crap design , must say absolutley not impressed possabley the worst bike I have ever owned for failures, I've had constant bottom bracket issues with this bike and now this


Funny how thousands of Us other Trek 5 Madones owners have never had this problem.

I guess maybe you must have gotten the only "BAD ONE"

Strange Hugh?

I hate it when someone won't take the responsibility of their Owen "SCREW-UPS"


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Merckx Ti said:


> Funny how thousands of Us other Trek 5 Madones owners have never had this problem.


My wife's Trek's cables were rubbing badly on the frame. I don't know if they were left as is if they would rub that deeply into the frame. That sounds a bit odd to me. We put some 3M protective tape on the frame to keep it from rubbing. 

Someone said this means the housing is the wrong length. Would that mean the Trek dealer should redo them?


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

Does her bike have external or internal cable routing? I get the feeling hers is external. Internal routing should not be rubbing against the frame at any point in the cable run.

I am referring to internal routing that is on 2010 and above Trek 5 series and above.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Merckx Ti said:


> Does her bike have external or internal cable routing? I get the feeling hers is external. Internal routing should not be rubbing against the frame at any point in the cable run.
> 
> I am referring to internal routing that is on 2010 and above Trek 5 series and above.


the Madone's have internal routing for the rear brake cable, and it can definitely rub on the headtube. the OP must be talking about the shift housing rubbing on the fork crown. i'd guess they were cut kinda long and would not have rubbed if they were a little shorter. but really...you didn't notice that wearing in to the frame for how long?


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

Resurrecting this thread because I have the issue that Cxwrench noted - brake cables rubbing against head tube. Just noticed it the other day on my 2011 Madone 5.2 which I purchased new last July. Paint is scratched up where the cables are rubbing. Is there anything I can do other than put some protective tape on the areas where it is rubbing? What about the paint - can I try compounding out the scratches?


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

All Madones come with a card full of protective 3M type stickers. They should be supplied with the owners manual. If you did not get these with your bike, you should let the dealer know. I used to put them on the bikes during assembly, but a couple of folks complained that they didn't like them. Now I just pull them out of the manual and tell my customers to put them on when they get home.


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

202cycle said:


> All Madones come with a card full of protective 3M type stickers. They should be supplied with the owners manual. If you did not get these with your bike, you should let the dealer know. I used to put them on the bikes during assembly, but a couple of folks complained that they didn't like them. Now I just pull them out of the manual and tell my customers to put them on when they get home.


I don't recall getting those with the bike. Wish I had been warned. At this point I may get some black stickers to cover up where the paint is starting to rub off (bike is black and platinum) and look into clear protectors for other areas. Thanks.


----------

